
The Songs That Bind - Firebrand
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/10/opinion/sunday/favorite-songs.html
======
oldmancoyote
Fascinating, but the author just opened the subject. Far more interesting to
me is why Bob Dylan, Leonard Cohen, and Paul Simon appeal to him today. I
would like to see which kinds of recordings are especially appealing by
different age groups in violation of his puberty rule.

